# Preferred US Distributor for Rohloff?



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Looks like these are the only options is US?

QBP
6400 W. 105th Street
Bloomington, MN 55438
Tel: (952) 941-9391
Fax: (952) 941-9799
www.qbp.com

Cycle Monkey
Performance Cycling Services
713 Solano Avenue
Albany, CA 94706
Tel: 510 868 1777
www.cyclemonkey.com
(US Service Partner)

Bicycle Technologies International
1216 Mercantile Rd
Santa Fe, NM 87507
Tel.: 800 558 8324
Fax: 505 473 0011
www.bti-usa.com


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Only? Many imported products only have one distributor.

If you want to deal directly, I'd start by talking with Neil at Cycle Monkey. He's more-or-less taken over the operation previously run by Thomas of Rohloff USA. Plus he'll build it into a mighty fine wheel for you if you don't want to do it yourself.

If you're purchasing through a bike shop, then QBP and BTI are options.

If you're looking for a retailer, then check with Harris Cyclery in PA, Web Cyclery in Bend, or Universal Cycles in Portland. They all come to mind as resellers who actually know about and stock the Speedhub, unlike all the others who simply list it through their online QBP catalog. (I'm sure I'm neglecting others, these are just the ones I'm familiar with.)


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Only? Many imported products only have one distributor.


Thats true...thanks for the info once again. Probably go for Cycle Monkey since it local..


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

RipRoar said:


> Thats true...thanks for the info once again. Probably go for Cycle Monkey since it local..


Going local here in California is another 9 3/4% sales tax on top of the price, if you buy new. Something to consider.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

> Going local here in California is another 9 3/4% sales tax on top of the price, if you buy new. Something to consider.


Good point. My LBS is sourcing the part I was just doing the leg work for him and we are working out a "labor trade".


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Who is actually installing the Rohloff system?*

Few shops, even good shops, have the skills to do it well. I've seen the funny mistakes they make with spoke positioning and such. Just sayin....


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Gotcha, I didnt realize building the wheel with the Rohloff would be different, maybe ill suggest we send my Stans Flow out to them to do it all. Last thing I want is spoke issues. I am going to assemble the entire bike in the end. Ive always turned my own wrenches, except wheel building..

Update: I appreciate the heads up. I just spoke with Niel at Cycle Monkey and his opinion on wheel building with the Rohloff is "basically no different than any other hub", in fact he felt it was easier to build due to the equal spoke lengths. Its two cross for these hubs and all other wheel building techniques apply. If you have confidence in your wheel builder to build you a non Rohloff wheel they should easily be able to build a Rohloff wheel.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

RipRoar said:


> Gotcha, I didnt realize building the wheel with the Rohloff would be different, maybe ill suggest we send my Stans Flow out to them to do it all. Last thing I want is spoke issues.
> 
> Update: I appreciate the heads up. I just spoke with Niel at Cycle Monkey...


Neil beat me to it.

Hands down, a Speedhub is the easiest wheel you'll ever build, for all the reasons Neil cited PLUS the lacing instructions are clearly written and illustrated in the user manual. If you're going to be building your first wheel, there's really nothing better to learn it on.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Neil beat me to it.
> 
> Hands down, a Speedhub is the easiest wheel you'll ever build, for all the reasons Neil cited PLUS the lacing instructions are clearly written and illustrated in the user manual. If you're going to be building your first wheel, there's really nothing better to learn it on.


Ditto... just make sure you have the acorn nuts on, otherwise you can get that black moly oil all over everything when lacing if you lay the hub horizontally.


----------

